# Was I imagining things?



## zim (May 5, 2018)

Late last night (UK) I'm sure I saw a new topic by CR about a surprise new camera line with a line diagram of what looked like a large format DSLR, can't find it now, had I too much vino collapso?


----------



## fentiger (May 5, 2018)

harryFILM iS geTTing to yoUR mInD AND manIPuLAting yOu


----------



## zim (May 5, 2018)

;D ;D ;D so true, but honestly I'm sure there was a post, seems to have disappeared CR Guy Help am I going mad!


----------



## LDS (May 5, 2018)

zim said:


> Late last night (UK) I'm sure I saw a new topic by CR about a surprise new camera line with a line diagram of what looked like a large format DSLR, can't find it now, had I too much vino collapso?



What you saw was probably this:

http://www.canonrumors.com/patent-canon-application-for-a-hybrid-viewfinder/

Which was published at the end of last year.

But if wine was involved, you could have seen also the mobile phone 1mm tick with an EF-S mount... (and still using a very early 2000s design).


----------



## zim (May 5, 2018)

HA that WAS it (harryfilm style ;D)

Thanks LDS, I'm suitably embarrassed and on the naughty step :-[


----------



## Valvebounce (May 6, 2018)

Hi Zim. 
Do you get the CR email newsletter? There were 2 line diagrams including the one from the posted link. 

Drinking problem? Nope, I drink, I get drunk, I fall down, no problem! Author unknown! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

